# Baby Mexican red knee not eating



## Chyrak (May 19, 2010)

hello there im new to the forums i have just got my new baby mexican red knee but it does not seem to be eating i have tried wax worms and also chrickets with the head taken off so they could not damage it but the red knee will not eat them its been 3 days now so is there any tips you could give me to get it to eat any help much apreciated thanks
~chy


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Only tip mate is to make sure the food is a lot smaller than the spider, and if that's not working then maybe it's coming up for a moult? In which case it won't eat. Or the other one is it might not be hungry! In captivity we all have habits of feeding them far to much.

One more thing, make sure all uneaten food is taken out :2thumb:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

maybe it is coming up for a molt,what size is it and how big is the container that it is in,spiderlings tend to do better in small containers,its easier for them to catch crickets,id leave it for a couple of days and then try again,also make sure the crickets are smaller than the spiderling


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Firstly, what size is the tarantula, ie in cms, secondly what are you keeping it in, and at what temperature and so on, if at all possible post a picture on this thread showing the tarantula in its home via photobucket and Im sure many on here will be able to help.

Hopefully it may just be due a moult!!!

: victory:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> In captivity we all have habits of feeding them far to much.


Oh I agree with you there, I feed mine about twice a week, yes I know I shouldnt but they eat it regardless.

As for OP dont worry as stated maybe coming into moult not hungry. Make sure the food is smaller than the T. Also would help if we knew the size.

Good luck


----------



## Chyrak (May 19, 2010)

hello its about 3 cm its getting an increasingly big dark patch on the back of its abdomen i guess this means its getting ready for a molt so should i just wait till after its finished molting before i try feeding it again i will try and post a picture soon btw its in a small plastic tub with a small bit of greenery and a little hide away house made of plastic thanks for all the prompt replys everybody


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah mate, sounds like an imminent moult, so don't offer anymore food items until it does moult, sounds like you keep it in a small enough environment just make sure its got enough fresh water in a half full old plastic bottle lid or something similar and it'll be fine!

Goodluck and :welcome:


----------

